# My HT vintage and current speakers, a great match,,



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

some great theater photos displayed and wanted to post mine,, 2800 cuf,,

AVR is a Marantz SR9600
fronts - Def Tec 7002 towers & Altec Voice of Theaters
center - Def Tec CLR 2500
sub - SVS pb 13 ultra
sides - AR2As
backs - Def Tec BP-2X
TV - Sammy 63" plasma
DVD - Panny blueray
custom Armstrong ceiling with a NRC of .9 absolutely no echo or sound bounce

the front is a false wall and the larger Altec speakers are recessed into the wall as well as the SVS sub,, 

still need to change out the grill cloth on the two sides to match,, 

a very comfortable room and the sound surrounds you,,

Derry


----------



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

Love the room! Very Nice!!.. Where did you get the film reel art work thats great !


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks for the compliment,, did not want the usual HT look, was after great sound and comfort,,

re the film reel, the wife purchased it at Bed Bath & Beyond,, one of those items that I have seen there once and never again,,

Derry


----------

